# Age



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

Just a quick question. I have an 8 month old Aussie and would like to possibly train him for agility. I've read on here to stay away from forces activity until he is older due to his bones and joints still growing. What is a good age to start agility training?


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Generally about 1 year I believe is the average for training? Hopefully someone more well versed will chip in if I am wrong though!


----------



## dmykins (Apr 1, 2015)

I appreciate that. If anyone has anything else to add I look forward to hearing it.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

You could definitely work on your handling skills and basic commands now, but I would stay away from running actual equipment until he is fully grown. I believe most beginner classes focus only on handling skills for at least the majority of the class set, and don't introduce equipment until the end, if at all. 

If anything I might just introduce him to the equipment and make it a positive experience, but not actually practice using it yet. It's important in agility that you know how to run your dog safely.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

General guideline is usually a year old. At my club dogs have to be a year old to take classes. And even then they aren't doing full height obstacle stuff right away. There is a LOT of foundation work that can be done before that point though.

Getting the dog used to as many different surfaces as possible, including ones that move, wobble boards, planks, perches, tables, fit paws equipment, playground equipment...
Sending the dog to go out around obstacles (a cone or jump stanchion at this stage)
Recalls, recalls and more recalls
Lots and lots of stay work
Foundations for basic handling maneuvers like front and rear crosses 
More recalls!!
Short tunnels
Driving to a target
Foot targeting
Hand touches
......just a small sampling of foundation work that can be done with puppies


----------



## LizzyKay (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm not an expert by any means, but I have spoken with a few trainers who offer "foundation" classes for agility, which works on balance and obedience when in a group of dogs (at least, that's what I was told). It is specifically designed for puppies, so they will not be forced to jump. I believe those classes begin at about six months to a year old.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It really depends where and what you train. A good school may have puppy or pre agility classes that would be good for younger dogs. Hank started class at 10 months but we are still not jumping in class. It's very low impact. At home/online classes I felt ok starting harder stuff around 14 months. 

There's a lot to do with puppies but most is not equipment and its easy to do it wrong. That said you can start at any age just fine. Summer took foundations at 8 years.


----------

